# Soap supplies online



## jayo2009 (Jul 2, 2017)

I ordered my first supplies from bulkapothecary.com. I like their layout and wide selection of products. Where does everyone order their products from.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 2, 2017)

Oils and butters from Soaper's Choice.  FO from several different companies. Colorants from Nurture Soap Supplies.


----------



## Kamahido (Jul 2, 2017)

Base Oils from Soaper's Choice, mica from Nurture Soap Supplies, fragrance oils from Brambleberry and Bulk Apothecary, and Essential Oils from New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 2, 2017)

Heavy Sigh... why oh why don't we have a sticky on where to shop for supplies in the Beginner's forum?


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 2, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Heavy Sigh... why oh why don't we have a sticky on where to shop for supplies in the Beginner's forum?



Because there are too many stickies as it is and not everyone lives in the US.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 2, 2017)

Here are the ones I've ordered from so far:
Bulk Apothecary
Bramble Berry
I'll definitely be using both of these in the future, as well.

I'll mostly be using ULINE for things like amber glass bottles in various sizes for EOs. Might pick up a few pails for storing hard oils and other dry materials.

I'll be ordering some specialty EOs from Eden Botanicals, their prices are kind of on the high side, though.

Soaper's Choice is definitely going on my list to be checked out. Wow, seriously wide selection of oils.


----------



## jayo2009 (Jul 2, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Heavy Sigh... why oh why don't we have a sticky on where to shop for supplies in the Beginner's forum?



If you are getting upset because I asked a question that has been asked several times before I apologize. I looked for the question elsewhere before I posted this thread. I didn't see one so I started this thread


----------



## Kittish (Jul 2, 2017)

jayo2009 said:


> If you are getting upset because I asked a question that has been asked several times before I apologize. I looked for the question elsewhere before I posted this thread. I didn't see one so I started this thread



I think it's more that where to buy supplies _is_ a FAQ, but there doesn't appear to be a compiled sticky of the information. Not so much that the question was asked again.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2017)

No worries jayo. I buy my olive oil and avocado oil at Costco. My Costco just started carrying coconut oil in 8 (I think) lb. buckets, so when I need it next time I will check the price vs ordering. I haven't ordered from Soapers Choice yet, but I think I'm at the point where I probably will get some of the things I know I will use up from there. For most of the rest I use Bramble Berry, Wholesale Supplies Plus and Majestic Mountain Sage because they are 'one stop shops' which saves on shipping. Micas from Nurture or Mad Micas. Fragrance from several places. Oh, and I get high oleic sunflower oil from Trader Joe's. Lye from the Lye Guy.


----------



## jayo2009 (Jul 2, 2017)

dibbles said:


> No worries jayo. I buy my olive oil and avocado oil at Costco. My Costco just started carrying coconut oil in 8 (I think) lb. buckets, so when I need it next time I will check the price vs ordering. I haven't ordered from Soapers Choice yet, but I think I'm at the point where I probably will get some of the things I know I will use up from there. For most of the rest I use Bramble Berry, Wholesale Supplies Plus and Majestic Mountain Sage because they are 'one stop shops' which saves on shipping. Micas from Nurture or Mad Micas. Fragrance from several places. Oh, and I get high oleic sunflower oil from Trader Joe's. Lye from the Lye Guy.



I see everyone talking about Mica, if Im thinking right, mica is a mineral, might me a dumb question but I'm a newb to the whole CP soap making but what does mica do in soap or to our skin


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jul 2, 2017)

I order colorants from nurture, and micas and more. FO's from nature's garden, nurture, micas & more. Most oils and lye I get locally. I get a couple FO, EO, butters and a few miscellaneous items from soaper's supplies.



jayo2009 said:


> I see everyone talking about Mica, if Im thinking right, mica is a mineral, might me a dumb question but I'm a newb to the whole CP soap making but what does mica do in soap or to our skin



Mica is used to color soap.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 2, 2017)

jayo2009 said:


> I see everyone talking about Mica, if Im thinking right, mica is a mineral, might me a dumb question but I'm a newb to the whole CP soap making but what does mica do in soap or to our skin



It shimmers, and adds luster to a soap. I think it's a soft enough mineral that it doesn't do anything especially to the skin.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2017)

It's used for color.


----------



## kchaystack (Jul 2, 2017)

jayo2009 said:


> I see everyone talking about Mica, if Im thinking right, mica is a mineral, might me a dumb question but I'm a newb to the whole CP soap making but what does mica do in soap or to our skin



It is a mineral. Tho the mica we are using is rarely actually the mined mineral, but lab created nature identical compounds.  This is done because it is cheaper than the process to purify the natural stiff and make it suitable for cosmetic use. 

The ground mica us coated in various pigments or dyes, much like is added to paints.  It not only provides color but shimmer and shine.  It's close to eyeshadow in that regard.  

It is ultra fine, and is not abrasive


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 2, 2017)

Brambleberry is my go to supplier. They are very reliable but I'm trying to step away from them because their prices are a bit high and shipping takes a while. 

I've been drifting towards Wholesale Supplies Plus, Elements Bath and Body, and looking into Soapers Choice, Save on Scents, as well as just about everything else mentioned already. All my oils come from Walmart because it's easy and cheap.


----------



## lathered_up (Jul 2, 2017)

I get most of my fragrance oils from Nature's garden candles and Bramble Berry.  I  just got my first  mica order from Nurture Soap Supply and I am very pleased with the colors! Their color selection is awesome! I  also like Whole Sale Supplies Plus too, but was disappointed with some of the fragrance oils I purchased. Very hit or miss. Could have just been my luck though. Not every fragrance oil is a keeper. Good luck .


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 4, 2017)

jayo2009 said:


> If you are getting upset because I asked a  question that has been asked several times before I apologize. I looked  for the question elsewhere before I posted this thread. I didn't see one  so I started this thread


No, I'm the one who should apologize to you, Jayo. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have blurted out my frustration. How rude of me! Your question was totally A. O. K.  Please read on...



Kittish said:


> I think it's more that where to buy supplies _is_ a FAQ, but there doesn't appear to be a compiled sticky of the information. Not so much that the question was asked again.


^^^^^ Yeah that. Exactly. Thank you, (((Kittish))). I appreciate that you not only understood, but took a moment to explain. Hugs.


----------



## earlene (Jul 4, 2017)

There are SO many suppliers.  It depends on how far away they are (shipping costs) and their prices, their reliability and customer service, and of course their products.  My location plays a part in where I shop as well.

I like Soaper's Choice for many oils.  Sam's Club for regular Olive Oil and Vinegar.   My local town grocer for Pomace Olive Oil (I am very lucky to have that source right here in my little town.)  Recently purchased Rice Bran Oil from Riceland because they had a really good deal with free shipping.  Lye from Essential Depot and sometimes from a vendor who sells on Amazon; sometimes from Tractor Supply Company (particularly if I'm traveling and didn't bring enough with me.)   Colorants (Oxides, Ultramarines, Micas - haven't purchased Lab Colors yet, but I want to one of these days) from three or four places mentioned above.  Molds and cutters and that sort of thing - various and sundry places, including but not limited to the local Goodwill store.  Etsy, eBay, Amazon help a lot with ordering some of the latter.  FO's & EO's - various sources mentioned above, plus Mad Oils.  Also for some items: WSP, BrambleBerry, Great Cakes Soapworks (smell-through shrink wrap), Nurture Soaps, Nature's Garden, and once or twice directly from Milky Way (molds) and even Bulk Apothecary once or twice.  CO I always get at some grocer or other, depending on the price; no one seems to be consistent in what they stock, so I have to change where I buy CO more than I would have thought.  I used to buy Almond oil at the grocery store, but it is harder to find now, so I bought some from Soaper's Choice but found I am using it less than previously.

I have wanted to order from some vendors on the West Coast, but shipping makes it prohibitive, so I tend to stick to vendors with shorter distance shipping costs.


----------

